# charcoal pencils



## ellis (Jan 8, 2014)

Heyy,
New here! asking a lot of questions already haha.

Where can you buy charcoal pencils? I want to make the shadows darker with charcoal pencils, but only find loose charcoal... those stumps you know. But they're really messy and you can't make details easily with them.
I live in the Netherlands though, so an international shipping site or shop would be best ;D

thanks!


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Since you are over seas, try Dick Blick. They have a large variety of charcoal pencils. However shipping could be more than it's worth.


----------



## stephanberry (Mar 11, 2014)

I always order from Jerrysartarama, they offer great shipping rates and service. I would recommend going for the dark shade for the shadows: http://www.jerrysartarama.com/disco...and-powders/jerrys-jumbo-jet-black-pencil.htm. I used them Sketching, drawing and shading.


----------



## jordancorey (Mar 11, 2014)

I get mine from here
http://www.therange.co.uk/derwent-c...set/arts-&-crafts/The-Range/fcp-product/46897

I live in the UK but they may send them to you. Also they have them on amazon and ebay.
Hope this helps

Chris
www.portraitsfromyourphotos.co.uk


----------

